# 8 شهادات



## جابرالمصري (11 يونيو 2009)

الي كل المهتمين بمجال ndt 
ارجوكم اخوكم يحمل8 شهادات ndt
UT I 
UT II
RT I
RT II
MT II 
MT II
PT II
ADVANCED UT COARS AWS:ASME:EXPERMENTAL 
ودفعت فيهم دم قلبي وابحث عن عمل ولا اعرف اسماء الشركات وعناوينها
مع اني والحمد لله في مستوي متقدم في UT
افيدونا جزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## GOHAR100 (17 يونيو 2009)

في شركة تيوبوسكوب 24 ش وادي النيل بالمعادي ودي شركتي
في شركة المنصوري almansoori ممكن تجيب عنوانها في مصر من موقعها www.almansoori.biz
شركة لويدزlloyds british اعمل غليها سيرش غلي جوجل وادخل ابعت السي في بتاعك وان شاء الله هايتصلو بيك علي طول لانهم محتاجين مهندسين الايام دي وعنوانها 19 ش 301 المعادي الجديده ماتنسانيش في دعائك بس بالله عليك وربنا يوفقك


----------



## محمد عبيد عمر (22 يونيو 2009)

adress Lloyds British
Egypt :

19st, 301 Fifth Sections

P.O. Box 11742
New Maadi
Cairo
Egypt
[email protected]


----------



## جابرالمصري (23 يونيو 2009)

*ممكن عنوان مودي*

مشكور اخي الكريم بس ممكن عنوان مودي
وكمان فية مكتب د رافت القوصي 
حد يعرف عنه حاجة


----------



## محمد عبيد عمر (27 يونيو 2009)

*Moody International Limited*

69 Road 161 
Intersection with Road 104 
Ground Floor
Postal Code 11431 
Maadi, 
Cairo
Egypt


----------

